# BIOS Update beim ASUS Crosshair IV Formula



## rebel85 (3. September 2010)

hallo,
ich habe eine frage und zwar wie ich am besten das bios beim ASUS CHF IV update bzs wie ich dabei vorgehe.....
bin mir nicht mehr sicher liegt schon lange zurück wo das letzte biso geflasht habe.
bitte um hilfe wie und reihenfolge
danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. September 2010)

Du nimmst einen USB Stick formatierst in FAT Fromat, machst die Bios Datei drauf stckst ihn in den Rechner. Dann machst du einen neu start und gehst ins Bios und dort auf EZ Flash2, dann wählst du den Stick aus, die Datei und los gehts.


----------



## Cyris (4. September 2010)

Oder noch einfacher, du lädst das Bios-File auf deine Festplatte C:\ , entpackst es dort, startest den PC Neu und gehst ins Bios dort EZ Flash auswählen, dann wählst du Laufwerk c:\ aus und schon müsste er es erkennen, so mache ich es immer.


----------



## sensitron (4. September 2010)

Eben, da ich auch kein Usb stick hab, mache ich meine Bios updates bei Asus direkt von der Festplatte mit EZ Flash, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Wie kein USB Stick aber ein CrossheiIV, sachen gibts. Du kannst auch eine Diskettenlaufwerk nehmen. So haben wirs früher gemacht, geht aber immer noch!


----------



## Communicator (4. September 2010)

Oder man macht es mit Asus Updater, geht dann auch von dem OS aus.

30 mal gemacht, keine Probleme.

Gruß.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

30 mal gemacht, aber beim 31 Mal kanns schief gehen. Ich rate von dieser Methode ab. Lieber über einen USB-Stick (falls man einen hat ).


----------



## rebel85 (6. September 2010)

habe das bios mit ausu flash vom os aus gemacht. lief wunderbar glatt ohne probleme...
zumindest merke ich keine *GGGGG*
aber okayd anke für die hilfen dann weis ich wie ich es beim nächsten mal per usb mache *GGG*


----------



## HellblaZer (17. September 2011)

wie kann ich das BIOS updatet wenn ich keinen Post habe? ich hab den Phenom X6 1100T draufgebaut und brauche leider BIOS v. 1102 damitd er läuft aber das kackboard hat standard das BIOS v1002 drauf. habs schon über ROG BIOS USB-Flashback versucht bis ich feststellen musste das das bei dem board nur in der "extreme" ausführung geht ich hab aber das formula. muss doch nen weg geben wie das ohne das geht. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------

